# Bobcat heavy duty snow plow.



## rob_cook2001 (Nov 15, 2008)

Well I have been waiting to see a bobcat Heavy duty blade before buying a snow wolf....Now I think I may actually be buying another bobcat blade. 
The one in the pics is a 8ft that was sitting on the lot. I think I will be ordering a 9ft blade and a 10ft pusher.
Sorry for the large pics guys.
Robert


----------



## rob_cook2001 (Nov 15, 2008)

A few more.


----------



## rob_cook2001 (Nov 15, 2008)

Almost done. If I am going to post pics might as well post a few.


----------



## CityGuy (Dec 19, 2008)

Is the slot for the bolt/pin so the blade will tilt a little bit? I've never seen one like that.


----------



## rob_cook2001 (Nov 15, 2008)

Yes, the slot is for ossilation..... Ya i can't spell lol.


----------



## dieseld (Dec 30, 2005)

Slick idea assumming it does not wallow out.


----------



## snocrete (Feb 28, 2009)

Thanks for posting these RobThumbs Up As you know, I have been anxious to see one of these in person.....or some good pics of one. DEFINITELY beefier than the reg BC blades, and (imo) look better built than the Kage or Snow Wolf. The size of that ram is insane, no wonder it only needs 1. BTW, I think you'll be happier with the 9 over the 8. Keep us posted !


----------



## MIDTOWNPC (Feb 17, 2007)

so the black is full trip and the orange is trip edge?

whats the price $

I like the orange and if they had clip on end plates that would be awesome. 
plow mode.... go go gadget pusher mode.


----------



## rob_cook2001 (Nov 15, 2008)

Your right Midtown. I have one of the 8ft black ones (light duty) and I don't like it at all because it has no ossilation so it eats through cutting edges. And for some reason when it trips it is pretty violent, if your not wearing a seat belt you might eat the windshield lol If I buy the bobcat blade I am going to have a friend fab up a set of wings like the snowwolf wings.
Robert


----------



## WIPensFan (Jan 31, 2009)

Rob, why a 9' plow and a 10' pusher. If you need both why don't you get a Kage or Snow Wolf? Just curious as to your reservations about the 2. Bobcat plows look well built, I don't think you can go wrong with them, but switching between the pusher and plow will be a PITA, not to mention getting both to the job site. Also, what kind of money are you talking for both, $8-9k?


----------



## rob_cook2001 (Nov 15, 2008)

I will be buying both because I will be putting the pusher on my S300 and the plow on a S205. I really like the snow wolf, don't get me wrong. The one thing I like about having the pusher and plow is that if the plow breaks you can throw the pusher on and get back to work. If the snow wolf breaks your plow and pusher are both down. I do believe if the machine is working on it's own a Snow wolf/kage system will be more productive than anything else.
Robert


----------



## WIPensFan (Jan 31, 2009)

rob_cook2001;1246907 said:


> I will be buying both because I will be putting the pusher on my S300 and the plow on a S205. I really like the snow wolf, don't get me wrong. The one thing I like about having the pusher and plow is that if the plow breaks you can throw the pusher on and get back to work. If the snow wolf breaks your plow and pusher are both down. I do believe if the machine is working on it's own a Snow wolf/kage system will be more productive than anything else.
> Robert


I gotcha. I didn't know you had the S205. Sounds like a good plan. I always have the snow bucket for backup, seems small now, I'm buying a bigger one next year.


----------



## rob_cook2001 (Nov 15, 2008)

I don't have the S205 yet, but will before next season.


----------



## icudoucme (Dec 3, 2008)

Thats how you build a plow. I like how the springs are enclosed. Thats a beefy plow. it almost looks like a modified dozer blade. Hope everything works out well for you!


----------



## rob_cook2001 (Nov 15, 2008)

I almost forgot until you said something about a dozer blade. They come with 2 pins to pin the trip system so you can use it as a dozer blade!! Doubt I would ever use it for that but if they say you can do this I would think it can hold up to some abuse.
Robert


----------



## Advantage (Nov 7, 2007)

Those look nice. I just might have to price one out for next season.


----------



## Omran (Oct 10, 2009)

that is beautiful, all the way bobcat


----------



## Jim15 (Aug 5, 2010)

In the Bobcat buyers guide we get they say that they are selling optional bolt on side plates to turn it into a pusher


----------



## contractor078 (Dec 23, 2009)

i really like the trip edge version of it. i like how all the springs are nicely enclosed. what does that red on run cost wise?


----------



## Italiano67 (Feb 16, 2005)

I have the 8 ft standard duty Bobcat blade used on my S205. I have the optional removable side plates on it as well. It could be built stronger but thats why they sell the heavy duty plow I guess. The optional sides dont take alot of abuse either. It doesnt take much to bend the braces on those. I broke the cutting edge twice. It is too thin. It needs too be 1/2 thick.


----------



## rob_cook2001 (Nov 15, 2008)

If i remember right they want 3600 for a 9ft heavy duty.
I am trying to get them to make me a deal on a 8ft blade and 10ft box.


----------

